# hi everyone



## jack.m (Feb 15, 2012)

hi everyone im new to the hobby and im based in melton mowbray uk anyone nearby feel free to get in touch


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome, welcome!


----------

